# rabbit heart Marsala



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't know what to do with all them bunny hearts? Try this tasty recipe:

*Rabbit Heart Marsala*


*Ingredients*
1/2 cup - rabbit hearts
1/2 cup - zucchini, sliced
1/2 cup - onions, chopped
1/2 cup - tomatoes, skinned and cubed
3 tbsp - butter
3 tbsp - Marsala wine
1 clove - garlic, crushed
salt and pepper to taste







*Instructions*
Soak rabbit hearts overnight in lightly salted water with a splash of vinegar.
Rinse hearts in cold water and then pat dry. 
Cut cottontail hearts lengthwise. Cut jack rabbit hearts into 5 slices.
In a heavy fry pan over medium heat melt butter. 
Add meat, garlic, salt and pepper. Cook for 3 or 4 minutes, turning once. 
Add onions and wine. Cook for about 3 minutes, stirring continuously.
Add zucchini. Cook for about 3 minutes, turning once.
Add tomatoes and cook for 3 minutes, stirring occasionally.

*Comments*
Make sure rabbit hearts are cooked well done.
Serve with white rice and fresh bread.

.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow. Those jack hearts are huge. 

Looks good Goob!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob, I don't even know what to say this time. Just. Wow.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Drink the wine, throw away the hearts and veggies !!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how'd the quarter taste?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Goob, I don't even know what to say this time. Just. Wow.


Yeah, I hear ya. Before the internet I would roll a rabbit heart in a little soy sauce and eat it raw. Now, to be safe, I spend a lot of time and trouble cooking them.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Has Mrs. Goob given you your Fall deworming yet? :mrgreen:


----------

